# The man in black pyrography guitar



## scrimman (Jan 4, 2017)

I've been working on this for the better part of a year, and I finally had the time off (and the lack of honey-dos) to make it happen.
This is the part that was already done:


Then there was Sunday's additions:


And Monday's additions:


Then yesterday's additions:


Then finally the finished product today. 


 
MAN am I happy to finish this beast!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 26


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 4, 2017)

Now that is FREAKIN AWESOME!!!!


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 4, 2017)

Simply amazing!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ray D (Jan 4, 2017)

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 4, 2017)

You have some serious talent! I stand in awe... Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 4, 2017)

That's amazing! One of the cooleat things I've ever seen in pyrography.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2017)

Very very cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 4, 2017)

That is about one of the coolest things I have seen in a while. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2017)

That is beyond words cool!!! I can't come up with anything better than that to say!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 4, 2017)

JC would be proud! Awesome work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 4, 2017)

Sean - Thats truly outstanding work. Is that yours ir a commission piece? You my friend are the beast!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2017)

I was curious if you were selling it as well. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 4, 2017)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. I don't know what word to use. Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 4, 2017)

That's really cool! Nice work.

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 4, 2017)

Now if we could just put strings on it and have Willie play a tune, half of us would likely mess our selves, drop dead or both, not in any particular order...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## scrimman (Jan 4, 2017)

LOL no it wasn't a commission piece; just an idea that's been knocking around inside my head for a decade or so. I might sell it, and I might not. Dunno. We'll see.


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 4, 2017)

Awesome Sean!


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful Sean! Museum worthy!!!

Johnny was a huge civil war buff, did a benefit concert here in Lake City, FL back about 1980 - 1981, with the proceeds going to benefit the local Civil War Museum. Why they held the concert in the gymnasium at the college is beyond me, but they did. They filled the entire floor with folding chairs, pulled the bleachers out, figured everyone's backside at about 12 inches wide for seating, and sold every available ticket in about 2 days. Place was packed, as in out of standing room even, but it was hands down, the best concert I've ever attended by a country music performer. 

And, then Johnny contributed several civil war artifacts out of his personal collection to the museum to top it all off.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 5, 2017)

That's outstanding! Many many hours I'm sure.... Never seen pyro on a guitar before, what a great idea!


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 9, 2017)

Outstanding! 

Never saw him at the Ryman - usually saw him at his house on Old HIckory Lake (burned in 2007 unfortunately - it was a very unique house) while I was fishing. There was one time that while within sight of his house, I had just seen Porter Wagoner in his boat fishing. Used to see Hank William's Daughter while fishing also! You never know who you'll run into here and where! The street the house was on - at least at one time had several stars living on it (Ray Orbison, Marty Stuart, Richard Sterban, somebody with the BeeGees, maybe others. Dolly and Barbara Mandrell didn't live very far away.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Jan 9, 2017)

Fantastic work @scrimman

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Aurora North (Jan 21, 2017)

This is literally the best acoustic guitar I've ever seen. I've seen all of the super clean, pearl inlay, banding, marquetry, etc, etc... But what you did here has a spirit of its own.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 23, 2017)

Now, need to do Willie in front of the Blue Bird!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

